# Colnago America Contact Info



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Does anybody know there contact info? Phone number/email address

Thanks


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Try (312) 239-6666


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks I will give it a call.


----------

